# Can't get into Chat



## Pat H (Oct 2, 2005)

Been trying to get into the TUG chat but can't get the page to fully load. Anyone else having a problem?


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 3, 2005)

I just logged-on & didn't have any problems gettin into here chat site ~~ is this the URL you were usin ~~

http://www.geocities.com/fmodena/chat.html


----------



## Pat H (Oct 3, 2005)

The Conch Man said:
			
		

> I just logged-on & didn't have any problems gettin into here chat site ~~ is this the URL you were usin ~~
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/fmodena/chat.html



Yep, that's the one I was using.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Oct 8, 2005)

I tried on Oct. 2nd and wasn't able to get in either


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 8, 2005)

I just tried, and it worked fine.  I probably won't be there, cause I'm cooking these days...I tried a couple times at about 6:30PM Pacific, but all y'all were gone...

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm there now, its 5PM Pacific.  I'm all alooooooooooone...


----------

